# Borneo Suckers and Shrimp



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

My hillstreams LOVE the walls and large rocks, they do not go on the gravel..I have pygmy cories with no problem...I am not sure they even know other fish are in the tank, something two will hang out together but thats about it..


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

They won't eat shrimp. I've tried those and Sewellia spp. with shrimp and they're fine together.


----------



## ApistoTuck (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Jason,

I had two Borneo Suckers in with my CRS for a few months in my 30cm cube tank and have not found it to be problematic, I have noticed that the odd shrimp has disappeared but I am not sure if this is due to the Borneo's or just natural causes. 

However in saying that I have noticed that my Borneo's do squabble and pick fights if there is not enough for them to eat and they will defend a patch of ground around any Algae wafers that I put into the tank until they have eaten what they want and will chase things away - shrimp included. In a bigger tank this may not be as much of an issue.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the replies all. I guess this means I need to start a new tank, my existing shrimp/fish tank is already populated with otos; I'd hate for them to lose their food.


----------

